
Building a Developer Index - guimansin
I&#x27;ve been experimenting for some time with an idea about building a developer index and aggregating some public users data. This is my first attempt to  do so, would appreciate some feedback on it :)<p>www.dev-hub.io
======
EnderMB
It looks great, nice work! I quite like the idea of there being a bare-bones
developer index that people can opt-in and opt-out of at will.

One issue I noticed was how location data is handled. If I do a search for
"Bristol, UK" it will include those who have their location set to "Bristol,
UK", but will miss those who may have it as "Bristol, United Kingdom".

~~~
guimansin
Thanks for the feedback, search is something that I'm very keen on improving.
I will do my best to try and sort this one out :)

------
kluck
What if one does not have any public code repositories?

~~~
guimansin
That is a very good question. Well we all know that the public GH is not our
resume, so I'm working on getting LinkedIn integration as well. Also allowing
devs to add skills is a feature I'm interested in exploring.

If you have any ideas that you would like to see, please contact me at
alvaro@dev-hub.io

~~~
kluck
Add a note on the front page that states from which places the information
used to generate the developer profiles is gathered and that a developer's
profile is likely to be incomplete due to the fact that there might be non-
public code repositories.

~~~
guimansin
Thanks, I will do. Also getting a landing page explaining a bit of what this
is.

------
gourneau
I wish the US was included :)

~~~
guimansin
Well part of my efforts are going into getting developers interested in the
tool and singing in. On the other side, I'm working in continuously adding
more people to it. Any particular region that you would like to see populated?

